# Problemi (?) con portage, nuova versione PHP [Risolticchio]

## PioniereElfico

Ciao a tutti, premettendo che non riesco a uscirne usando i normali metodi (--depclean, --unmerge) o con le use flag, voglio capire perché ricevo sempre un output del genere  :Very Happy: 

Grazie mille  :Very Happy: 

```
scumm ~ # emerge -NuD world -pv

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] dev-php/mod_php (is blocking dev-lang/php-5.0.5-r5)

[blocks B     ] dev-php/php (is blocking dev-lang/php-5.0.5-r5)

[blocks B     ] dev-php/mod_php (is blocking dev-php/PEAR-PEAR-1.4.6-r1)

[blocks B     ] dev-php/php (is blocking dev-php/PEAR-PEAR-1.4.6-r1)

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.20 [0.17.2-r1] -hardened 947 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.23 [2.6.22] -debug -doc -ipv6 +python +readline 3,338 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-php/mod_php-4.4.0-r9  -X +apache2 +berkdb +crypt +curl -debug -doc -fdftk -firebird -flash -freetds +gd +gd-external +gdbm -gmp -hardenedphp +imap -informix -ipv6 -java +jpeg -kerberos -ldap -mcal -memlimit -mssql +mysql +nls -oci8 -odbc +pam +png -postgres -snmp +spell +ssl -tiff +truetype +xml2 -yaz 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-php/php-4.4.0-r4  -X +berkdb +crypt +curl -debug -doc -fdftk -firebird -flash -freetds +gd +gd-external +gdbm -gmp -hardenedphp +imap -informix -ipv6 -java +jpeg -kerberos -ldap -mcal -memlimit -mssql +mysql +ncurses +nls -oci8 -odbc +pam +png -postgres +readline -snmp +spell +ssl -tiff +truetype +xml2 -yaz 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-crypt/gnupg-1.4.2-r3  -X +bzip2 -caps +curl* -ecc -idea -ldap +nls +readline (-selinux) -smartcard -static -usb +zlib 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/php-toolkit-1.0-r2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/php-5.0.5-r5  -adabas -apache +apache2 -bcmath +berkdb -birdstep +bzip2 -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -cli +crypt -ctype +curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dba -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -doc -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -exif -fdftk -filepro -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -ftp +gd -gd-external +gdbm -gmp -hardenedphp -hyperwave-api -iconv +imap -informix -inifile -interbase -iodbc -ipv6 -java-external -kerberos -ldap -libedit -mcve -memlimit +mhash -ming -mnogosearch -msql -mssql +mysql -mysqli +ncurses +nls -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -oracle7 -ovrimos -pcntl +pcre -pdo-external -pfpro -pic -posix -postgres -qdbm +readline -recode -sapdb -sasl -session -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml -snmp -soap -sockets -solid +spell -spl -sqlite +ssl -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -tidy -tiff -tokenizer +truetype -wddx -xml -xmlrpc -xpm -xsl -yaz -zip +zlib 4,797 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-php/PEAR-PEAR-1.4.6-r1  299 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-php/PEAR-DB-1.7.6-r1 [1.7.6] 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 9,382 kB
```

Non riesco a fargli evitare di installare php e mod_php.

----------

## gutter

Posta un :

```
emerge -Dutva world
```

----------

## PioniereElfico

```
falco ~ # emerge -Dutva world

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] dev-php/php (is blocking dev-php/PEAR-PEAR-1.4.6-r1)

[blocks B     ] dev-php/mod_php (is blocking dev-php/PEAR-PEAR-1.4.6-r1)

[blocks B     ] dev-php/php (is blocking dev-lang/php-5.0.5-r5)

[blocks B     ] dev-php/mod_php (is blocking dev-lang/php-5.0.5-r5)

[nomerge      ] mail-client/squirrelmail-1.4.5  +crypt -ldap +mysql -postgres +spell +ssl -vhosts -virus-scan

[ebuild     U ]  dev-php/PEAR-DB-1.7.6-r1 [1.7.6] 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-php/PEAR-PEAR-1.4.6-r1  299 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-lang/php-5.0.5-r5  -adabas -apache +apache2 -bcmath +berkdb -birdstep +bzip2 -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -cli +crypt -ctype +curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dba -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -doc -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -exif -fdftk -filepro -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -ftp +gd -gd-external +gdbm -gmp -hardenedphp -hyperwave-api -iconv +imap -informix -inifile -interbase -iodbc -ipv6 -java-external -kerberos -ldap -libedit -mcve -memlimit +mhash -ming -mnogosearch -msql -mssql +mysql -mysqli +ncurses +nls -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -oracle7 -ovrimos -pcntl +pcre -pdo-external -pfpro -pic -posix -postgres -qdbm +readline -recode -sapdb -sasl -session -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml -snmp -soap -sockets -solid +spell -spl -sqlite +ssl -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -tidy -tiff -tokenizer +truetype -wddx -xml -xmlrpc -xpm -xsl -yaz -zip +zlib 4,797 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    app-admin/php-toolkit-1.0-r2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-php/php-4.4.0-r4  -X +berkdb +crypt +curl -debug -doc -fdftk -firebird -flash -freetds +gd +gd-external +gdbm -gmp -hardenedphp +imap -informix -ipv6 -java +jpeg -kerberos -ldap -mcal -memlimit -mssql +mysql +ncurses +nls -oci8 -odbc +pam +png -postgres +readline -snmp +spell +ssl -tiff +truetype +xml2 -yaz 0 kB

[nomerge      ] net-misc/ntp-4.2.0.20040617-r3  -debug -ipv6 -logrotate -nodroproot -openntpd -parse-clocks (-selinux) +ssl

[nomerge      ]  sys-libs/libcap-1.10-r5  -nocxx +python -static

[nomerge      ]   dev-lang/swig-1.3.21  -X -doc -guile -java +perl +php +python -ruby -tcltk

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-php/mod_php-4.4.0-r9  -X +apache2 +berkdb +crypt +curl -debug -doc -fdftk -firebird -flash -freetds +gd +gd-external +gdbm -gmp -hardenedphp +imap -informix -ipv6 -java +jpeg -kerberos -ldap -mcal -memlimit -mssql +mysql +nls -oci8 -odbc +pam +png -postgres -snmp +spell +ssl -tiff +truetype +xml2 -yaz 0 kB

[nomerge      ]     dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.15  +crypt -debug +python -static

[ebuild     U ]      dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.23 [2.6.22] -debug -doc -ipv6 +python +readline 3,338 kB

[nomerge      ] mail-client/mutt-1.5.11  +berkdb -buffysize -cjk +crypt -debug +gdbm -gnutls -gpgme -idn +imap +mbox +nls -nntp -pop -sasl -smime +ssl -vanilla

[nomerge      ]  net-mail/mailbase-1  +pam

[nomerge      ]   sys-libs/pam-0.78-r3  +berkdb -nis -pam_chroot -pam_console -pam_timestamp -pwdb (-selinux)

[ebuild     U ]    dev-util/pkgconfig-0.20 [0.17.2-r1] -hardened 947 kB

Total size of downloads: 9,382 kB

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        on the same system.

```

Bella questa, non sapevo si potessero mettere al contrario  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sembra che il nuovo dev-php/PEAR-DB abbia bisogno di php

----------

## PioniereElfico

Ciò che mi inquieta è il fatto che ci sia

```
dev-lang/php
```

 e anche 

```
dev-php/php
```

 probabilmente penso che abbiano lasciato qualche dipendenza alla vecchia versione di php. 

Cmq ho risolto col metodo sporco ma funzionale, sperando che mod_php non sia perso, ho eliminato:

```
emerge -C PEAR-DB

emerge -C PEAR-DB

emerge -C mod_php php
```

e guarda caso eseguendo di nuovo

```
emerge -NuD world -pv
```

tutto torna alla normalità

```
falco ~ # emerge -NuD world -pv

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p2-r1  -bootstrap -doc -java -nocxx -tcltk 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.20 [0.17.2-r1] -hardened 947 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/php-toolkit-1.0-r2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/php-5.0.5-r5  -adabas -apache +apache2 -bcmath +berkdb -birdstep +bzip2 -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -cli +crypt -ctype +curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dba -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -doc -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -exif -fdftk -filepro -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -ftp +gd -gd-external +gdbm -gmp -hardenedphp -hyperwave-api -iconv +imap -informix -inifile -interbase -iodbc -ipv6 -java-external -kerberos -ldap -libedit -mcve -memlimit +mhash -ming -mnogosearch -msql -mssql +mysql -mysqli +ncurses +nls -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -oracle7 -ovrimos -pcntl +pcre -pdo-external -pfpro -pic -posix -postgres -qdbm +readline -recode -sapdb -sasl -session -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml -snmp -soap -sockets -solid +spell -spl -sqlite +ssl -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -tidy -tiff -tokenizer +truetype -wddx -xml -xmlrpc -xpm -xsl -yaz -zip +zlib 4,797 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.23 [2.6.22] -debug -doc -ipv6 +python +readline 3,338 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-crypt/gnupg-1.4.2-r3  -X +bzip2 -caps +curl* -ecc -idea -ldap +nls +readline (-selinux) -smartcard -static -usb +zlib 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-php/PEAR-PEAR-1.4.6-r1  299 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-php/PEAR-DB-1.7.6-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/db-1.85-r2  0 kB

Total size of downloads: 9,382 kB

```

Risolto?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *PioniereElfico wrote:*   

> Risolto?

 

Sembra ma ora mi lascia perplesso il fatto che PEAR-DB non richieda piu' php

----------

## PioniereElfico

```
falco ~ # emerge -NuD world

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 3) dev-php/PEAR-PEAR-1.4.6-r1 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) PEAR-PEAR-1.4.6-r1.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) PEAR-PEAR-1.3.6-r5.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) PEAR-PEAR-1.3.5.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-PEAR-PEAR-1.3.5

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-PEAR-PEAR-1.3.6-r5

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-PEAR-PEAR-1.4.6-r1

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/fix-packagingroot-1.4.6.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/pear.conf

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) Archive_Tar-1.3.1.tgz

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) Console_Getopt-1.2.tgz

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) XML_RPC-1.4.5.tgz

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) PEAR-1.4.6.tgz

!!! ERROR: dev-php/PEAR-PEAR-1.4.6-r1 failed.

!!! Function require_php_cli, Line 370, Exitcode 0

!!! No PHP CLI installed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

Ci sono delle novità, qualcuno sa dirmi come risolvere?

----------

## PioniereElfico

Ho risistemato un po le cose, ho installato i seguenti pacchetti x86:

```
dev-php/php

dev-php/mod_php
```

Disinstallando php5 che non volevo, il 4 funziona così bene!

Attendo qualche idea buona, intanto la situazione è questa:

```
falco ~ # emerge -NuD world -pv

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] dev-php/mod_php (is blocking dev-lang/php-5.0.5-r5)

[blocks B     ] dev-php/php (is blocking dev-lang/php-5.0.5-r5)

[blocks B     ] dev-php/mod_php (is blocking dev-php/PEAR-PEAR-1.4.6-r1)

[blocks B     ] dev-php/php (is blocking dev-php/PEAR-PEAR-1.4.6-r1)

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/php-5.0.5-r5  -adabas -apache +apache2 -bcmath +berkdb -birdstep +bzip2 -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -cli +crypt -ctype +curl -curlwrappers -db2 +dba -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -doc -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -exif -fdftk -filepro -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -ftp +gd -gd-external +gdbm -gmp -hardenedphp -hyperwave-api -iconv +imap -informix -inifile -interbase -iodbc -ipv6 -java-external -kerberos -ldap -libedit -mcve -memlimit +mhash -ming -mnogosearch -msql -mssql +mysql -mysqli +ncurses +nls -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -oracle7 -ovrimos -pcntl +pcre -pdo-external -pfpro -pic -posix -postgres -qdbm +readline -recode -sapdb -sasl -session -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml -snmp -soap -sockets -solid +spell -spl -sqlite +ssl -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -tidy -tiff -tokenizer +truetype -wddx -xml -xmlrpc -xpm -xsl -yaz -zip +zlib 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-php/PEAR-PEAR-1.4.6-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-php/PEAR-DB-1.7.6-r1  0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

----------

## mrfree

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Sembra ma ora mi lascia perplesso il fatto che PEAR-DB non richieda piu' php

 

Ho appena emerso dev-lang/php e PEAR-DB lo richiede eccome!!...

sono stato anche costretto a ricompilare php con le use "cli pcre" altrimenti... NO these_use NO emerge!

@PioniereElfico aggiungi in package.use le useflag cli e pcre per php

----------

## PioniereElfico

dalla padella alla brace, ora non mi vanno + gli applicativi.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *PioniereElfico wrote:*   

> dalla padella alla brace, ora non mi vanno + gli applicativi.

 

cioé? che tipo di problemi hai?

----------

## PioniereElfico

niente che con le solite 2/3 use flag non potessi risolvere  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Manuelixm

Io ho avuto lo stesso problema sulla asterisk-box che stiamo creando, io ho risolto mascherando i pacchetti nuovi e utilizzando le vecchie versioni. Effettivamente non è una soluzione, ma per ora mi permette di usare la macchina.

----------

## DGilmour

Tempo fà avevo installato un serverino gentoo con apache, mod_php, mysql per sviluppare dei siti internet. Ho fatto vari aggiornamenti senza avere il minimo problema, ma oggi mi succede un fatto strano che vorrei porre alla vostra attenzione. Dopo aver sincronizato il mio portage eseguo un bel:

```
emerge --update --deep world -p
```

Ecco cosa mi dice a shell:

```
[blocks B     ] dev-lang/php (is blocking dev-php/mod_php-4.4.0-r9)

[blocks B     ] dev-lang/php (is blocking dev-php/php-4.4.0-r4)

...
```

Ora, io non ho mai installato dev-lang/php!!! Ho semplicemente installato dev-php/mod_php e dev-php/php.

Ho provato anche a rimuovere a mano mod_php e php, ma senza nessu successo. Ho provato anche a disinstallarmi dev-lang/php con:

```
emerge --unmerge dev-lang/php
```

Ecco il risultato:

```

--- Couldn't find dev-lang/php to unmerge.

>>> unmerge: No packages selected for removal.
```

Cosa devo fare per poter aggiornare il mio serverino? Avete qualche consiglio da darmi?

Ciao a tutti, Keres.

----------

## gutter

Credo che dovresti unmergere:

```

dev-php/mod_php

dev-php/php

```

Potresti postare l'inero output del comando:

```
emerge -Dutvp world
```

?

----------

## DGilmour

Eccolo:

```
paperino ~ # emerge -Dutvp world

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] dev-lang/php (is blocking dev-php/php-4.4.0-r4)

[blocks B     ] dev-lang/php (is blocking dev-php/mod_php-4.4.0-r9)

[ebuild     U ] net-mail/vpopmail-5.4.13 [5.4.6-r1] -clearpasswd -ipalias +mysql 424 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r1  -build -doc -symlink (-ultra1) 39,086 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-1.3.9 [1.3.7] -build -debug -justify -minimal +ncurses +nls -slang +spell -unicode 1,109 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-21.9 [21.6] +ipv6 +nls (-selinux) 226 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.14-r3 [1.11.13-r1] -bootstrap -build -static -unicode 155 kB

[ebuild     U ]  sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r3 [2.86] -bootstrap -build -ibm (-selinux) -static 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]  sys-fs/udev-079-r1 [070-r1] (-selinux) 216 kB

[nomerge      ] www-apps/horde-imp-3.2.8  -vhosts

[nomerge      ]  www-apps/horde-2.2.9  +mysql -vhosts

[nomerge      ]   app-admin/webapp-config-1.11

[ebuild     U ]    app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.1 [0.2.0-r3] 81 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-util/dialog-1.0.20050206  -unicode 292 kB

[ebuild     U ]    sys-apps/coreutils-5.2.1-r7 [5.2.1-r6] -acl -build +nls (-selinux) -static 65 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-php/php-4.4.0-r4  +X +berkdb +crypt -curl -debug -doc -fdftk -firebird -flash -freetds -gd -gd-external +gdbm -gmp -hardenedphp +imap -informix +ipv6 -java +jpeg -kerberos -ldap -mcal -memlimit -mssql +mysql +ncurses +nls -oci8 -odbc +pam +png -postgres +readline -snmp +spell +ssl -tiff +truetype +xml2 -yaz 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-php/mod_php-4.4.0-r9  +X +apache2 +berkdb +crypt -curl -debug -doc -fdftk -firebird -flash -freetds -gd -gd-external +gdbm -gmp -hardenedphp +imap -informix +ipv6 -java +jpeg -kerberos -ldap -mcal -memlimit -mssql +mysql +nls -oci8 -odbc +pam +png -postgres -snmp +spell +ssl -tiff +truetype +xml2 -yaz 0 kB

[nomerge      ]    dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.15  +crypt -debug +python -static

[ebuild     U ]     dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.23 [2.6.22] -debug -doc +ipv6 +python +readline 3,338 kB

[nomerge      ]   www-apps/horde-pear-1.3-r3

[ebuild     U ]    dev-php/PEAR-Date-1.4.6 [1.4.3] 52 kB

[ebuild     U ]    dev-php/PEAR-Services_Weather-1.3.2-r1 [1.3.1] 43 kB

[ebuild     U ]     dev-php/PEAR-XML_Serializer-0.18.0 [0.15.0] 22 kB

[ebuild     U ]      dev-php/PEAR-XML_Util-1.1.1-r1 [1.1.1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]      dev-php/PEAR-XML_Parser-1.2.7 [1.2.4] 12 kB

[ebuild     U ]     dev-php/PEAR-SOAP-0.9.1 [0.8.1] 67 kB

[ebuild     U ]      dev-php/PEAR-Net_DIME-0.3-r1 [0.3] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]     dev-php/PEAR-HTTP_Request-1.3.0 [1.2.4] 13 kB

[ebuild     U ]      dev-php/PEAR-Net_URL-1.0.14-r1 [1.0.14] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]     dev-php/PEAR-Cache-1.5.4-r1 [1.5.4] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]    dev-php/PEAR-Mail-1.1.9 [1.1.4] 16 kB

[ebuild     U ]     dev-php/PEAR-Net_SMTP-1.2.7 [1.2.6] 10 kB

[ebuild     U ]      dev-php/PEAR-Net_Socket-1.0.6-r1 [1.0.5] 4 kB

[ebuild     U ]      dev-php/PEAR-Auth_SASL-1.0.1-r1 [1.0.1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]    dev-php/PEAR-Log-1.9.3 [1.8.7] 33 kB

[ebuild     U ]    dev-php/PEAR-File-1.2.2 [1.0.3] 15 kB

[ebuild     U ]    dev-php/PEAR-Mail_Mime-1.3.1-r1 [1.3.0] 16 kB

[ebuild     U ]   dev-php/PEAR-DB-1.7.6-r1 [1.7.6] 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-php/PEAR-PEAR-1.4.6-r1  299 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-lang/php-5.0.5-r5  -adabas -apache +apache2 -bcmath +berkdb -birdstep +bzip2 -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -cli +crypt -ctype -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dba -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -doc -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -exif -fdftk -filepro -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -ftp -gd -gd-external +gdbm -gmp -hardenedphp -hyperwave-api -iconv +imap -informix -inifile -interbase -iodbc +ipv6 -java-external -kerberos -ldap -libedit -mcve -memlimit +mhash -ming -mnogosearch -msql -mssql +mysql -mysqli +ncurses +nls -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -oracle7 -ovrimos -pcntl -pcre -pdo-external -pfpro -pic -posix -postgres -qdbm +readline -recode -sapdb -sasl -session -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml -snmp -soap -sockets -solid +spell -spl -sqlite +ssl -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -tidy -tiff -tokenizer +truetype -wddx -xml -xmlrpc -xpm -xsl -yaz -zip +zlib 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     app-admin/php-toolkit-1.0-r2  0 kB

[ebuild     U ]     net-www/apache-2.0.55-r1 [2.0.55] +apache2* -debug -doc -ldap -mpm-leader -mpm-peruser -mpm-prefork -mpm-threadpool -mpm-worker -no-suexec (-selinux) +ssl -static-modules -threads 50 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-207 [204] -Xaw3d -doc -toolbar +truetype -unicode 727 kB

[nomerge      ]  sys-apps/utempter-0.5.5.6

[nomerge      ]   app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r3

[nomerge      ]    sys-apps/file-4.13  -build +python

[nomerge      ]     media-libs/t1lib-5.0.2  +X -doc

[nomerge      ]      x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6  -3dfx -3dnow +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx -doc -font-server -insecure-drivers +ipv6 -minimal -mmx +nls -nocxx +opengl +pam -sdk -sse -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint +xv

[nomerge      ]       x11-apps/ttmkfdir-3.0.9-r3

[ebuild     U ]        sys-devel/libtool-1.5.22 [1.5.20] 2,853 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-perl/DBD-mysql-2.9007

[ebuild     U ]  dev-perl/DBI-1.48 [1.46] 369 kB

[ebuild     U ]   dev-perl/PlRPC-0.2018 [0.2016-r1] 17 kB

[ebuild     U ]    perl-core/Storable-2.15 [2.13] 159 kB

[nomerge      ] net-mail/courier-imap-4.0.1  +berkdb -debug -fam +gdbm +ipv6 +nls (-selinux)

[ebuild     U ]  net-libs/courier-authlib-0.58 [0.57-r2] +berkdb +crypt -debug +gdbm -ldap +mysql +pam -postgres 1,959 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r2 [2.12r-r1] +crypt +nls -old-crypt +pam +perl (-selinux) -static 1,338 kB

[nomerge      ]  sys-apps/pam-login-3.17  -livecd +nls (-selinux)

[nomerge      ]   sys-apps/shadow-4.0.7-r4  +nls -nousuid +pam (-selinux) -skey

[ebuild     U ]    sys-apps/portage-2.0.54 [2.0.53] -build -doc (-selinux) 229 kB

[nomerge      ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20050804

[nomerge      ]   sys-libs/pam-0.78-r3  +berkdb -nis -pam_chroot -pam_console -pam_timestamp -pwdb (-selinux)

[ebuild     U ]    sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.5 [2.8.3-r1] +nls +python 547 kB

[nomerge      ]    sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r1

[nomerge      ]     sys-apps/help2man-1.33.1  +nls

[ebuild     U ]      dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05 [1.03] 7 kB

[ebuild  N    ]       perl-core/Test-Simple-0.62  68 kB

[ebuild     U ]    dev-util/pkgconfig-0.20 [0.17.2-r1] -hardened 947 kB

[nomerge      ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.01

[ebuild     U ]  dev-lang/perl-5.8.7-r3 [5.8.6-r8] +berkdb -build -debug -doc +gdbm -ithreads -minimal -perlsuid 9,608 kB

[ebuild     U ]   sys-devel/libperl-5.8.7 [5.8.6-r1] +berkdb -debug +gdbm -ithreads 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.20 [2.18] +nls 1,690 kB

[nomerge      ] sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6  (-altivec) -bootstrap -boundschecking -build +fortran -gcj +gtk -hardened -ip28 (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) +nls -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -vanilla

[nomerge      ]       sys-devel/gcc-3.4.4-r1  (-altivec) -bootstrap -boundschecking -build +fortran -gcj +gtk -hardened -ip28 (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) +nls -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -vanilla

[nomerge      ]        sys-apps/sed-4.1.4  -bootstrap -build +nls -static

[ebuild  N    ]         virtual/libintl-0  0 kB

[nomerge      ]        sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1  -multislot -multitarget +nls -test

[ebuild     U ]         sys-devel/gnuconfig-20051223 [20051113] 38 kB

Total size of downloads: 66,219 kB
```

Spero solo di non essere lapidato per la lunghezza del messaggio...

Ciao, K.

----------

## gutter

Fatto il merge del topic di DGilmour con questo.

----------

## cruentatio

Io ho fatto l'aggiornamento di php, ma ora non riesco ad usare phpmyadmin. PHP sembra funzionare correttamente, infatti la solita pagina di prova con tutte le specifiche, la carica correttamente, ma se cerco di usare phpmyadmin salta fuori questo:

```

phpMyAdmin - Error

Cannot load session extension. Please check your PHP configuration.

```

Solo che non saprei cosa devo modificare nelle conf di php.

Sapete aiutarmi? Grazie mille!

----------

## Manuelixm

Prova ad aggiungere la USE session.

----------

## matttions

per aggiornare al php seguite la guida :

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/php/php-upgrading.xml

ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## cruentatio

Ho ricompilato php con le flag 

```
cli session
```

 e funziona tutti bene.

----------

## !equilibrium

i pacchetti PEAR è meglio installarli da riga di comando, in futuro verranno tolti dal portage (perchè non ha senso averli in portage).

----------

## llongi

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> i pacchetti PEAR è meglio installarli da riga di comando, in futuro verranno tolti dal portage (perchè non ha senso averli in portage).

 

Non per tirare su un post oramai vecchio, ma dando un'occhiata a "php" nei forum italiani mi sono trovato questo, e un commento del genere non si può lasciare come conclusione di un thread... Ignorate totalmente cosa sta scritto nel post precedente, è totalmente il contrario: i pacchetti PEAR in Gentoo vanno preferibilmente installati con Portage, ed esclusivamente con Portage, non da commandline!  :Wink:  Ci tenevo veramente a precisare la cosa.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *CHTEKK wrote:*   

> Non per tirare su un post oramai vecchio, ma dando un'occhiata a "php" nei forum italiani mi sono trovato questo, e un commento del genere non si può lasciare come conclusione di un thread... Ignorate totalmente cosa sta scritto nel post precedente, è totalmente il contrario: i pacchetti PEAR in Gentoo vanno preferibilmente installati con Portage, ed esclusivamente con Portage, non da commandline!  Ci tenevo veramente a precisare la cosa.

 

mi spiace per l'inesattezza nel mio post, ma ho solo riportato le parole lette in una news nel planet dei developers di gentoo, news che forse non sarà stata ufficiale o ingigantita o altro, sinceramente non lo so, purtroppo non rammento il devel in questione e il planet non tiene lo storico delle news inserite.

Poi per la questione commandline vs Portage, la cosa è discutibile... le versioni presenti in portage di PEAR non sono quasi mai allineate con quelle 'stable' di pear.php.net (e quando ci sono degli aggiornamenti di sicurezza ci vuole un bel po di tempo prima che arrivino in portage), senza contare che in portage ci sono solo una minima parte dei pacchetti del PEAR, e chi come me, fa uso di oltre l'80% di tali librerie, spesso si ritrova ad installare alcuni pacchetti tramite il commandline perchè non presenti in portage. Ciò comporta spesso il download e la sovrascrittura dei pacchetti installati tramite portage ma che per pear ovviamente non lo sono (anche se presenti), causando spesso problemi visto che rimangono file di una versione mischiati con file di un'altra versione + nuova/vecchia (a seconda dei casi); per tanto se il motivo dell'uso del portage per PEAR è solo quello di poter installare/disinstallare agevolmente i pacchetti, non ha senso alcuno, visto che la stessa cosa la fa anche il comando da shell... non solo, in ambienti di hosting con PEAR condiviso, l'installazione tramite PEAR da portage preclude ai virtual host tutta una serie di funzionalità dello stesso quali:

- l'uso del packaging system

- l'uso delle estensioni del Pear Shared

- l'uso dei frontend grafici per impostare channel locali diversi da quello dello shared

- l'uso dei frontend grafici per la gestione dello Shared

e altri piccoli problemi che non ho voglia di dilungarmi a spiegare.

Se mi dici, in futuro i pacchetti di portage useranno il registry di PEAR per installare/rimuovere/gestire i pacchetti dello stesso, allora la tua affermazione può avere un senso, altrimenti tra digitare: "emerge -av PEAR-MDB2" e "pear install MDB2" preferirei il secondo, visto che così evito possibili problemi nel momento in cui voglio installare MDB2_Schema che non è presente in portage (questo è solo un esempio, giusto per citarne uno, ma la lista è lunga).

ovviamente, tutto quanto detto, è rigorosamente IMHO

----------

